# Ultra Violet LED



## kapelan (Apr 1, 2008)

Trying to improve my LED light.
Found that Ultra Violet is very important to reef, so the spectrum should be something like this:








That means Ultra Violet is very important for corals.
From there some questions are coming:
1. Any glass is a filter for UV. So if lightning fixture has a glass - UV will not come to corals anyway. Probably some special exists, that is transparent to UV?
2. In case if fixture is not protected or transparent to UV it is very dangerous to eyes to watch this aquarium.
Basically I see a deadlock. 
Does anybody know any material transparent to UV?
How to protect eyes?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

What you are probably looking for is long wave UV or UV-A. UV-B and UV-C will cause eye problems.

Quartz is the most commonly available material that will not absorb UV wavelengths.

You have to take into consideration attenuation through medium, distance, refraction and internal reflection as well as LED power and optics used.

JM2C


----------

